# Grouper and some



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck of a day out there. It was pretty snotty but doable. We’ve been watching these grouper all month. Went back this morning to put them on the table. All by spear.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job dude, looks like everyone had a good time!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice haul!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bunch of good looking table fare there. Congrats!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------

